# ayahuasca



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

I've seen many stories of people being healed by ayahuasca, from depression, anxiety, and other psychological issues. I'm really thinking of trying it, and going to one of those Peruvian ayahuasca retreats. Has anyone here ever tried ayahuasca or taken part in an ayahuasca ceremony? Are any of you thinking about trying ayahuasca?


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

Are you set on some medication? If so do you consider mixing it with aya?

don't have big expectations tho, better be pleasantly surprised


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

what is that?


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

i've looked up plenty of videos and stories of people and their experiences with ayahuasca/dmt. it's just such a fascinating subject and to hear how people are so positively affected for the most part is what drives my curiosity even further.

i'd really like to think that i will someday try it, but at this point in my life, i really am not feeling confident about how i would be able to handle such a psychedelic experience. the most i've ever done is marijuana. i'd like to think that trying out some shrooms and getting a bit deeper into other natural psychedelics will help prepare me at least a little bit for such an experience, but i really don't think there is anything you can really do to ready yourself whatsoever.

but hearing how there are cases of people curing various mental and even physical issues through their psychedlic experiences with the drug, as well as coming out with a brand new, much more positive and clear outlook on life, it's hard not to be drawn to it.


----------



## borbiusle (Sep 26, 2009)

I went down to Peru under the watchful eye of a well-known shaman. I've done it myself and found it to be an extremely painful experience, not so much the vomiting but having to deal with a lifetime's worth of supressed emotions and guilt being slammed into your face with no escape. I came out of the experience feeling beat-down yet mentally/emotionally intact. I did have some breakthrough moments and worked out some cultural/identity issues but I pussied out when I felt my anxiety come to the forefront and literally torment me with demons that I was not prepared to face. I'd highly advise all to do some soul-searching and decide for yourself if you have unshakable integrity and a strong sense of inner-honesty to come to terms with the dark side of yourself.


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

baranok said:


> Are you set on some medication? If so do you consider mixing it with aya?
> 
> don't have big expectations tho, better be pleasantly surprised


I'm not on medication, and I read that It's not recommended someone use other drugs while taking ayahuasca it can be dangerous.


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

GotAnxiety said:


> what is that?


Google it.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

A friend and I made some years ago. It's life-changing and intense.


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

immortal80 said:


> i've looked up plenty of videos and stories of people and their experiences with ayahuasca/dmt. it's just such a fascinating subject and to hear how people are so positively affected for the most part is what drives my curiosity even further.
> 
> i'd really like to think that i will someday try it, but at this point in my life, i really am not feeling confident about how i would be able to handle such a psychedelic experience. the most i've ever done is marijuana. i'd like to think that trying out some shrooms and getting a bit deeper into other natural psychedelics will help prepare me at least a little bit for such an experience, but i really don't think there is anything you can really do to ready yourself whatsoever.
> 
> but hearing how there are cases of people curing various mental and even physical issues through their psychedlic experiences with the drug, as well as coming out with a brand new, much more positive and clear outlook on life, it's hard not to be drawn to it.


you can never really know how intense something can be until you do it, the experience will be different for everyone and if it can cure anxiety, I think it's worth the risk, rather than living with it and thinking what if.


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

borbiusle said:


> I went down to Peru under the watchful eye of a well-known shaman. I've done it myself and found it to be an extremely painful experience, not so much the vomiting but having to deal with a lifetime's worth of supressed emotions and guilt being slammed into your face with no escape. I came out of the experience feeling beat-down yet mentally/emotionally intact. I did have some breakthrough moments and worked out some cultural/identity issues but I pussied out when I felt my anxiety come to the forefront and literally torment me with demons that I was not prepared to face. I'd highly advise all to do some soul-searching and decide for yourself if you have unshakable integrity and a strong sense of inner-honesty to come to terms with the dark side of yourself.


Are you glad you did it or do you regret it? Do you still get anxiety?


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> A friend and I made some years ago. It's life-changing and intense.


So your social anxiety is gone? or almost gone?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Mello said:


> So your social anxiety is gone? or almost gone?


Short answer, no. I tripped on other things since then. Certain things I'm more comfortable with but anxiety is still there.


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

I had a shroom trip around two months ago that definately helped with my anxiety ALOT, I still have social anxiety, but it helped me completely accept who I truely am as a person, and to stop trying to become a product of my anxieties and to try to fit into todays society - the way I am and always will be is not for the mainstream, and with help I have come to accept that. It didnt 'cure' or get rid of my anxieties directly, but allowed me get into a different state of mind that altered my thinking patterns which led to me having this self discovery, psychedelics are simply keys to unlocking parts of the brain, different ways of thought, but you must realise that even with their use - it is your thinking behind it that heals you, it would be entierly possible to accomplish what I have without the use of entheogens, they are merely a key to unlock a doorway in your mind that allows you to fast track to these conclusons and realisatons, it isnt them that is healing you, they just make it easier for your mind to do so.

I would not jump into something so deep and intense as DMT without use in more 'mild' psychedelics, DMT is the most powerful drug on earth, it is the basis of consciousness, and without the experienc required It can and will do nothing more than leave you with an extremely intense and possibly negative experience, you have to learn how to use tools before you can put them to good use, which is what entheogens are - simpy tools to unlocking what is already there.


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

Unexist said:


> I had a shroom trip around two months ago that definately helped with my anxiety ALOT, I still have social anxiety, but it helped me completely accept who I truely am as a person, and to stop trying to become a product of my anxieties and to try to fit into todays society - the way I am and always will be is not for the mainstream, and with help I have come to accept that. It didnt 'cure' or get rid of my anxieties directly, but allowed me get into a different state of mind that altered my thinking patterns which led to me having this self discovery, psychedelics are simply keys to unlocking parts of the brain, different ways of thought, but you must realise that even with their use - it is your thinking behind it that heals you, it would be entierly possible to accomplish what I have without the use of entheogens, they are merely a key to unlock a doorway in your mind that allows you to fast track to these conclusons and realisatons, it isnt them that is healing you, they just make it easier for your mind to do so.
> 
> I would not jump into something so deep and intense as DMT without use in more 'mild' psychedelics, DMT is the most powerful drug on earth, it is the basis of consciousness, and without the experienc required It can and will do nothing more than leave you with an extremely intense and possibly negative experience, you have to learn how to use tools before you can put them to good use, which is what entheogens are - simpy tools to unlocking what is already there.


I did shrooms once when I was 17 too, and truffles and ecstasy twice. I am surely going to do more psychedelic drugs before I actually do ayahuasca, I'm not ready for that now. And it's true what you said, they are keys to unlocking parts of your brain. Doing ecstasy has helped me to be more open in getting to know others, and to not always think i'm too different. Doing shrooms was a really beautiful experience, but it hasn't changed me. Thinking about what I want and who I am, and getting to know myself has changed me. But I still feel trapped and unable to express myself, and that's what i'm hoping to change with psychedelic drugs. Hopefully it will help me to realise things I haven't really thought about yet, so that I can feel more free.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

The more obscure the drug, the more interested I am.


----------



## anvp (Jan 31, 2012)

I think it would be interesting to try, but I hate throwing up more than anything in the world. I don't deal well at all with being high from smoking weed, so I'm not sure I could handle tripping for 12 hours.


----------



## kirbyisawesome (Jan 25, 2012)

Before taking anything like that I would think it would be best to make sure you are in a positive enviroment and with positive people.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Bless You!


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

Im thinking about trying it. How do get it??

I saw some on bouncing bear botanicals but was not sure if legit?


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

anvp said:


> I think it would be interesting to try, but I hate throwing up more than anything in the world. I don't deal well at all with being high from smoking weed, so I'm not sure I could handle tripping for 12 hours.


not just throwing up... you may have things coming out the other end at the same time. it's that intense and sickening... but they say purging is one of the biggest triggers and steps within the experience.

also, i think most ayahuasca retreats include 3 nights of tripping. :um


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

immortal80 said:


> the most i've ever done is marijuana. i'd like to think that trying out some shrooms and getting a bit deeper into other natural psychedelics will help prepare me at least a little bit for such an experience, but i really don't think there is anything you can really do to ready yourself whatsoever.


there's really not, bro. the most you can do to prepare yourself/prevent a bad trip is the following.

1.) just relax. focus on your breath. after you start tripping this step might be a little hard, because a lot of things that are buried in you are going to come to the surface. _(if you let them, that is. some people use tripping as a recreational drug, and others use them psychologically/spiritually, I would say with the former you could end up just "having a good time" and not face any repression)_

2.) know where youre gonna trip, when, and with who. personally, I hate tripping around people. even if its a close friend. Ive also had anxious experiences with tripping in my house and having to talk to my parents and not let them know. avoid stuff like that.

3.) don't feed into a stream of negativity. whether from your own mind, or from something else. you can end up feeling negative on a trip. but in my experience, this rarely happens unless the person just _isn't ready for it_. especially on mushrooms, mushrooms are usually a very feel-good experience.

4.) if you start tripping and start to suffer from a delusion, it may be a good idea to talk to someone about it, or if you're strong enough - just realize you're tripping balls and it's not real. I've personally not experienced this, (except for once with datura), but I've had a friend who went to the hospital on an lsd trip because *he thought he was stuck in a time loop*. xD

*EDIT: Another thing. Don't expect a bad trip! Even though there's countless numbers of people out there who will tell you to "be careful" and to "research first" before trying psychedelics..*

*Well, IMO, that's bologna. Just people who want to sound BA. >__> go ahead and try it. obviously, know what you're doing as far as dosage and time periods go, but nah, try it. Bad trips happen but don't expect it to happen just bc everyone warns you about them. If you are scared of it happening and expect it to happen, guess what, it's gonna happen.*


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> *Bad trips happen but don't expect it to happen just bc everyone warns you about them. If you are scared of it happening and expect it to happen, guess what, it's gonna happen.*


thanks for your advice.

that's exactly why i haven't tried mushrooms yet. i worry about having a bad trip, and so i fear it'll inevitably turn into one.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

Yea I know what you mean. I was a little apprehensive my first time, too, but I wanted to try it really bad.

And it does happen at times, things can get a little too "real" when you're tripping. Just trust me on this, there's nothing to worry about. All my tripping experiences have had deep, profound effects on me. All were at least slightly positive. And even when things get bad, they can easily be corrected, its not like in the movies where you see giant scissors chasing you.. or the devil.. (youd have to be smoking meth lol or doing peyote)

overall it opens your eyes to a lot of stuff, and there is virtually no chance of it "screwing you up for life" like people say. unless you overdose or get bad acid, etc.


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

i am gonna test it on wellbutrin, already tested various meds on syrian rue (thats that maoi part) and no ill effects
will post how it went when i get it


----------



## tetristetris (Feb 5, 2014)

*hey*

I have been dealing with social anxiety for my entire life and I also have suspected mild derealization. When I smoke weed it gets worse. Can psychedelics really be a potential cure to this hell? I feel like I would only get a horror trip and it would make my affliction worse due to my paranoia. I have lately found interest in ayahuasca, and I could potentially get some because my girlfriend has a shaman friend who does this regularly. Any tips would be much appreciated!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Mello said:


> I've seen many stories of people being healed by ayahuasca, from depression, anxiety, and other psychological issues. I'm really thinking of trying it, and going to one of those Peruvian ayahuasca retreats. Has anyone here ever tried ayahuasca or taken part in an ayahuasca ceremony? Are any of you thinking about trying ayahuasca?


Let me know if you give ayahuasca a try. I was under the impression that DMT would cure my sa and depression, but I don't see it that way as much. I know you can order B Caapi vine or MHRB and prepare it yourself. Swim has done an extraction and attempted to smoke the freebase DMT, but they did not have enough from the extraction. The manufacturing process is very simple. dmtnexus is a good site for info.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

tetristetris said:


> I have been dealing with social anxiety for my entire life and I also have suspected mild derealization. When I smoke weed it gets worse. Can psychedelics really be a potential cure to this hell? I feel like I would only get a horror trip and it would make my affliction worse due to my paranoia. I have lately found interest in ayahuasca, and I could potentially get some because my girlfriend has a shaman friend who does this regularly. Any tips would be much appreciated!


I don't think psychedelics may be the cure, but I think they sure as hell could give you a new understanding on life. I do think you can benefit from them though.


----------



## ToTheShaman (Mar 25, 2014)

Alo Beauties,

Ayahuasca is often talked about as offering a cognitive reboot. That will make a lot of sense to anyone with anxiety and depression. To have something press reset and return us to a chilled and happy mental state is exactly what we all want.

After just spending 12 days on retreat in Peru I'm pretty in love with existence again, depressive thoughts have been minimal, and anxiety greatly reduced. Creatively I have been liberated again in ways I couldn't have imagined.

Whilst ayahuasca is intense, it's really nothing to be afraid of, only respected. That means taking seriously the diet and making sure you are not on any meds or herbal supplements that can clash with the brew a while before you come to drink. Fundamentally Aya is a benevolent healing spirit, and even the roughest experiences have profound healing value, in fact, usually more so. I'd advise practicing meditation beforehand to keep you centred during your experiences, and try to make your motivation not purely self-interested. Any kind of spirituality will help you receive and understand the medicine better, but of course, it is not absolutely necessary. William Blake said "Gratitude is heaven itself". Approach the experience and the medicine in this way, and you'll get what you need.

The only thing you have to be sure of, is the reputability of the shaman, so I would recommend a full healing retreat. Whilst it's a lot more expensive, you have a real chance to be with the medicine for a longer period. The longer the retreat the better. Some people can drink the medicine once and be miraculously cured of whatever ailment, but usually you have to work with the medicine at least a few times to fully dissipate negative thought patterns or physical issues.

The only kind of strange thing is that i'm obsessed with trees since I left. But tut's pretty cool. I feel like I see the inherent beauty in everything. Those well furrowed negative thought patterns and neuro pathways have been filled in and smoothed over. They're gone.

Man I trawled these forums countless times when I was sick never truly believing anything could give me an escape. Ayahuasca can. Trust me. Trust in the medicine.

May you all receive the healing you need.

With Much Love,

Samuel

“If the ego is not regularly and repeatedly dissolved in the unbounded hyperspace of the Transcendent Other, there will always be slow drift away from the sense of self as part of nature’s larger whole. The ultimate consequence of this drift is the fatal ennui that now permeates Western Civilization.”


― Terence McKenna, Food of the Gods: The Search for the Original Tree of Knowledge


----------



## fernandorodriguez (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm off to Peru on July 3rd for a month long retreat. I can't wait


----------

